# UL-Angeln Geflochtene + Fluorocarbon!?



## SB86 (16. September 2022)

Moin moin,

eine Frage zum UL-Angeln mit 0,5 bis 3g: 

Ich verwende eine geflochtene 0,060 - Schnur und verbinde diese mit einer 0,10 - 0,11 Fluorocarbon.

Problem: die 0,10 - 0,11 haben leider keine große Tragkraft. Regelt man das dann ausschließlich über die korrekte Bremseneinstellung? Eine 0,11 habe ich mit 1,9 kg gefunden; das erscheint mir zumindest vertretbar. Die 0,10 hätte lediglich 1 kg. 

Vielen Dank bereits für eure Ideen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. September 2022)

Bei 0.06 Geflecht als Hauptschnur nehm ich mindestens 0.2 Fluo... eher 0.25


----------



## SB86 (16. September 2022)

Echt?  ich hatte die Befürchtung, mit einer dickeren Fluo das Feintuning zu zerstören.


----------



## bic zip (16. September 2022)

Ich klöppel an 00,6er eine 0,18 Berkley Trilene
Damit angel ich aber nur im FoPu, wo Unterwasser keine Hindernisse zu erwarten sind.

Mono nehme ich dafür eine 0,125er Tubertini „Tatanka“. (also als Hauptschnur, nicht als Vorfachmaterial)


----------



## hanzz (16. September 2022)

SB86 schrieb:


> Echt?  ich hatte die Befürchtung, mit einer dickeren Fluo das Feintuning zu zerstören.


Ne. Da passiert nix. 0,10er Fluo guckst ja nur an, da reisst die.

Bin auch im UL Bereich bei 0,06er Braid mit 0,20 oder 0,25 unterwegs. Je nach Beschaffenheit. 
Mit Topwaterködern, Cranks, Twitchbaits komm ich nicht in Grundnähe, da reicht mir ein 0,20er. 
Mit Gummis oder Finesse Rigs dann eher 0,25er.
Das passt wunderbar zusammen.

Kommt aber auch auf den Hersteller an.

0,25er Berkley Trilene ist da viel dicker als z.B. 0,25er von Shimano oder Gamakatsu.


----------



## SB86 (16. September 2022)

Top, vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung.


----------



## Lorenz (16. September 2022)

SB86 schrieb:


> Ich verwende eine geflochtene 0,060 - Schnur... Eine 0,11 habe ich mit 1,9 kg gefunden; das erscheint mir zumindest vertretbar. Die 0,10 hätte lediglich 1 kg.


Die ganzen Angaben sollte man immer kritisch hinterfragen. Es macht keinen Sinn dünne Schnüre fürs Kleinfischstippen an einer Spinnrute mit Geflecht zu verwenden, dass in Wahrheit viel dicker ist als angegeben. 

Wenn es wirklich extrem dünn sein soll, dann würde ich auch nur im Premiumsegment gucken. Ansonsten eher Richtung ~0,2mm.


----------



## FISHHARD (5. Oktober 2022)

Nimm ne FC zwischen 0,16- 0,20  Je nach Gewässer und zu erwartenden Fische sowie das anglerische können. Im Zweifel machst mit ner 0,22 auch nix verkehrt, aber dicker sollte es auf keinen Fall sein.

Mfg FISHHARD


----------



## Waidbruder (6. Oktober 2022)

Da ich immer recht grundnah und in recht hängerreichen Wassern fische nehme ich am liebsten eine 0,30er. Damit hat man auch bessere Chancen wenn mal ein Hecht beisst. Das durch ein meterlanges Stück 0,30er Fluoro die "Aktion" oder Sensibilität leidet kann ich so garnicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## FISHHARD (6. Oktober 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Da ich immer recht grundnah und in recht hängerreichen Wassern fische nehme ich am liebsten eine 0,30er. Damit hat man auch bessere Chancen wenn mal ein Hecht beisst. Das durch ein meterlanges Stück 0,30er Fluoro die "Aktion" oder Sensibilität leidet kann ich so garnicht nachvollziehen.


Das hat dann aber bei Ultra Light bis 3 Gramm nix mehr mit Ultra Light zu tun...aber letztendlich machen kann man vieles. Aber ich denke er meinte den Bereich Forelle und vielleicht mal auf Barsch.


----------



## Spaßfischer (6. Oktober 2022)

Würde als Hauptschnur direkt Mono nehmen, dann brauchst du kein FC und hast bessere Wurfweite, so zumindest meine Erfahrung im UL Bereich. 
Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## Waidbruder (7. Oktober 2022)

FISHHARD schrieb:


> Das hat dann aber bei Ultra Light bis 3 Gramm nix mehr mit Ultra Light zu tun...aber letztendlich machen kann man vieles. Aber ich denke er meinte den Bereich Forelle und vielleicht mal auf Barsch.


ja ich bin meist auch zwischen 3 und 7 g unterwegs. Aber warum sollte das kein UL sein wenn da ein kurzes Stück 0,30er Schnur dran hängt, was unter best. Bedingungen nur Vorteile bringt. Oder gibt es hier jemand der wegen der 0,001 g Schnurgewicht zusätzlich ernsthafte Gewichtsprobleme hat?


----------



## dosenelch (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich frage mich immer wieder, welchen Nutzen oder Vorteil Geflecht beim UL-Angeln überhaupt haben soll.
Direkterer Kontakt zum Köder könnte man jetzt argumentieren. Aber auf derart kurze Distanzen, wo man mit solchen Klein- und Kleinstködern unterwegs ist?
Ist wohl letztlich alles eine Glaubensfrage, ich sehe hier keinen Vorteil mit Geflochtener und bleibe bei Mono.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Oktober 2022)

Man spürt einen Unterschied, wenn auch keinen gewaltigen. Es fühlt sich einfach besser an.
Nicht so bei Spoons oder Spinnern aber bei Gummis schon. 

Liest man auf einschlägigen Seiten über das UL-Fischen, bekommt man gerne suggeriert, dass Geflecht+Fluoro ein Muss sind. Das ist natürlich kompletter Unsinn. 
Mono geht genauso, fühlt sich halt - wie schon erwähnt - anders an. Was man lieber mag, kann man ja ganz einfach herausfinden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. Oktober 2022)

dosenelch schrieb:


> Aber auf derart kurze Distanzen, wo man mit solchen Klein- und Kleinstködern unterwegs ist?


UL heisst nicht zwangsweise ultra klein. Ich benutze z.B. Streamer bis 15 cm mit knapp 1g Kopfgewicht an der UL Rute. Ohne geflochtene Schnur, war das nur mit Vorblei etc. möglich, was der eine oder andere Fisch sehen kann, ungenau zu werfen ist und leider auch die Aktion beeinträchtigt.
Ausserdem sinkt Geflecht, wodurch leichte Köder bspw. auch gegen Strömung eingeholt, besser unten bleiben. Geflochtene hat durchaus ihre Vorteile. 
Ebenso wie Mono, mit der man z.B. Schwimmwobbler besser über ein Hindernis oder unter einen Busch treiben lassen kann.


----------

